# GnR - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No date yet - but Toronto is in their new tour teaser up at www.gunsnroses.com

The cities listed in the video are Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Cincinnati, Dallas, Detroit, Houston, Kansas City, Nashville, New Orleans, NYC, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Pittsburgh, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Toronto and Washington, D.C.

First up for the band are two shows in Las Vegas, appearances at each weekend of Coachella 2016 and a pair of performances in Mexico City.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

question is what will be the final lineup


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I was watching the 2012 London show they proshot where Izzy plays on about 8 songs. He's so damn good, I wish he was a part of this. I'll be going. The only band I never got to see out of huge bands from my teens was guns n' roses. I saw every other band I wanted to see. So this will be the last chance, and it will be as close to a reunion as things are ever going to get.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rogers Centre - July 16.

Regular Ticketmaster on sale 4/8


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

They're playing a surprise show tonight at the Troubadour in LA.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Rogers Centre - July 16.
> 
> Regular Ticketmaster on sale 4/8


Nice! 6 days after my birthday! I know what to ask for.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Check that "price range" tab...

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/guns-n-r...artistid=735218&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Not seeing any price range tab at the link? I figured I'd be upwards to $250 or so for a ticket. I am fine with that. I don't go to big shows anymore. This one means a lot to me.

EDIT I see it. The high range will be those ridiculous VIP packages I am sure. I have a tough time believing there are $49 seats lol.

Is this the only Canadian date? I wonder if they will add another show.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ticketmaster now shows a top price of $250.

Info on the VIP packages can be found here;

https://vipnation.com/tours/guns-n-roses/not-in-this-lifetime/

Toronto is the only Canadian stop on the tour. They have left 2-3 days between all the shows they've announced so in theory they could add additional dates at each stop. Saturday in Toronto then Tuesday in Boston is the current schedule.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

8 of my friends and I got tickets. We have a limo booked to take us there from Orangeville. Going to be one hell of a night!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

$11K VIP tickets ??

WTF ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently Lenny Kravitz and Alice in Chains have been added as support on select shows. Toronto is listed as one of them


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ugh...I hate AiC, but Lenny is pretty cool. Looking forward to the show!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

AiC were incredible when I saw them at Rama. Last time I saw kravitz was on the are you gonna go my way tour. I am not a fan of his album work after that, but he's great live and has a killer band. Plus this means we'll probably get slash playing 'always on the run' with him which is great (he played on it).

I was already quite happy just to be going. Now I am more so.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guns N' Roses Add Skrillex, Chris Stapeleton, The Cult and Billy Talent to 'Not in this Lifetime Tour'

06/23 Detroit, MI – Ford Field (feat. Alice in Chains)
06/26 Washington, DC – Fedex Field (feat. Alice in Chains)
06/29 Kansas City, MO – Arrowhead Stadium (feat. Alice in Chains)
07/01 Chicago, IL – Soldier Field (feat. Alice in Chains)
07/03 Chicago, IL – Soldier Field (feat. Alice in Chains)
07/06 Cincinnati, OH – Paul Brown Stadium
07/09 Nashville, TN – Nissan Stadium (feat. Chris Stapleton)
07/12 Pittsburgh, PA – Heinz Field
07/14 Philadelphia, PA – Lincoln Financial Field
07/16 Toronto, ON – Rogers Centre (feat. Billy Talent)
07/19 Foxborough, MA – Gilette Stadium (feat. Lenny Kravitz)
07/20 Foxborough, MA – Gilette Stadium (feat. Lenny Kravitz)
07/23 East Rutherford, NJ – MetLife Stadium (feat. Lenny Kravitz)
07/24 East Rutherford, NJ – MetLife Stadium (feat. Lenny Kravitz)
07/27 Atlanta, GA – Georgia Dome (feat. The Cult)
07/29 Orlando, FL – Orlando Citrus Bowl (feat. The Cult)
07/31 New Orleans, LA – Mercedes-Benz Superdome (feat. The Cult)
08/03 Arlington, TX – AT&T Stadium (feat. The Cult)
08/05 Houston, TX – NRG Park (feat. Skrillex)
08/09 San Francisco, CA – AT&T Park
08/12 Seattle, WA – CenturyLink Field
08/15 Glendale, AZ – University of Phoenix Stadium
08/18 Los Angeles, CA – Dodger Stadium
08/22 San Diego, CA – Qualcomm Stadium


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently the first set of shows has gone very well. Even Axl seems to have it together. Last two shows Steven Adler has shown up and sat in for two songs. Possibility he may end up taking over. Still no sign of Izzy


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Bit of a flaw with the platinum seats up on TM right now - you can buy seats in row 5 of section A4 for $325 a pop. Through general TM ticketing (non platinum seating tab), you can purchase seats in row 30 of A4 for $450 a pop...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Couldnt find any for 325, but just for shits i went to buy 2 in the pit to the right of the stage at 450 a pop. Well there are still tix to be had if you can stomach a grand for 2 front of stage tickets. It kills me to pass on this show but on top of not wanting to shell out for decent seats I have to DJ a wedding Sat. night. Booo.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Lol, terrible pic but you know who it is. Had a blast, only wish I could have done it when I was a teenager.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I caught Slash solo a few yrs. ago so I'd expect him to be on point, but how did Axl sound?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

He was much better than I expected, took him a while get get his voice warmed up. He was certainly giving it everything he had.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hesitate to update any G n' R threads because of the Axl hate on here lol. A lot of people would probably like me to post that the Toronto show was a let down and that Axl sucked etc. But that's not the case. I have been to a couple of hundred shows in my time and I would put this in the top 3, if not number one. Axl sounded great. I heard he was hard to hear, but up in the nosebleeds I could hear everything fine. A couple of people in my group saw them live in their peak, and he said everything about the band including Axl sounded better if anything. I have seen Slash play with Myles Kennedy etc. but I have never heard him like this. He was jaw droppingly good. There were multiple instrumental pieces show casing him and the other guitarist who was also great.

The 8 people I went with and I had an incredible time. If you aren't a G n' R fan you won't care. But the show exceeded my expectations and I loved it.

We took a limo down from Orangeville, which was fun too.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard they were suppose to start at 8 pm and because some dummy had a gun on the bus , didnt get on tell 945 ... heard they had problem with the vocals , volume going down on them..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

They were never supposed to go on at 8 as far as I know. Billy Talent was supposed to be on at 8, but not G n' R. The show was only running about 15-20 minutes late as far as I know.  It definitely didn't start at 9:45 unless I've lost all concept of time somehow. I was a bit drunk, but not that drunk lol.

I never really heard the vocal issues. People on the floor said they had problems hearing Axl. In the 500's, I could hear him great.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so glad that you had a great time TDU! I remember seeing them with Slayer back in the day! It was my older sons first GNR concert. They were amazing then and I still love them. Axl appears to have got his act together instead of acting like a spoiled, whiny brat. Axl is really the only reason that I lost interest in the band. I have always had a soft spot for Slash though. He is and was amazing.!

I just didn't like Axl with AC/DC! I really want Brian to come back and sing. They have come up with some high tech help for his hearing problems. I hope that they get back together again.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

See I didn't like Brian's singing that much. I was always more of a Bon guy. I saw some clips of those ACDC shows where I thought Axl sounded great. And he sounded closer to Bon, which I dug. When I heard that Brian was leaving I checked out some clips of him singing over the last year before he left... and he sounded absolutely awful in most of them. That's not said to be mean, he just wasn't even remotely singing on key. If he can't come back better than that, I hope he doesn't come back.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I was the 100s at the GnR show and I had no problem hearing Axl, except for when he was singing in his lower register. He seems to not have much lower when he's singing down, but when he jump up to the high octave, he's got a lot more oomph.

One thing I didn't like about the show was that the band sounded absolutely tiny. It's a huge space, I get it, but they also had a huge PA. I would've liked the PA cranked up a bit more. The mix was pretty muddy in the mids, which probably contributed to Axl's voice being lost when he was singing in the lower register, but hey, Rogers Centre is really hit and miss for Audio. The only band I've seen there that has sounded even remotely decent is Springsteen and he sounded incredible. Everyone else I've seen there has been pretty forgettable. I wouldn't have bought the tickets based on venue alone if I didn't think this was the only time I'd get to see GnR.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Once again, up in the 500's my ears actually hurt after the show it was so loud. And I am used to being at some pretty damn loud club shows. I just hear a lot of differences between what I was hearing up high, and what others were hearing on the lower levels.

I agree though, I avoid Rogers Centre shows whenever possible. Just like I avoid Sound Academy for club shows.

Another interesting thing for me was crowd reaction. When I heard they would be doing Coma I was so stoked. I was thrilled to hear it. But the people around me outside of my group were mostly sitting down by the end of it.


----------

